# Nano Garden DSM [pics]



## bbt23 (Jan 31, 2014)

This is my 5.5 gallon tank that i have been working on since mid February using the Dry Start Method for Hemianthus callitrichoides "HC Cuba". made some mistakes in between which led to some delay in the growth, but everything is starting to fill in.

Tank Specs:
Size: 5.5 Gallon
Lighting: Finnex Planted + 16"
Substrate: ADA Amazonia Aquasoil [Powder Type]
Co2: Aquatek CO2 Regulator Mini + 24oz paintball tank
Filter: Eheim Classic 2215

Scape with Seiryu stones which i picked up on my trip from Hong Kong last month. Was trying to go for an iwagumi kind of look... might need some work. 









close up front









top view.









Im currently debating whether or not i should reorganize the rocks for a better scape, or leave as it is. If i decide not to make any changes i will probably fill the tank probably some time in next 2 weeks.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

I like your rocks. What are they called?


----------



## bbt23 (Jan 31, 2014)

I believe those are either seiryu stones or Ryuoh Stones

UPDATES! The lights are approximatly 9.5" away from the substrate, though im not sure what that makes my PAR reading as im having a hard time locating the chart for Planted + 16".

Added:
Finnex Planted + 16" ( 2 in total) 
Hydor ETH 200 In-Line External Heater 200w set to ~75 degrees C










































Its not shown really clear in this last picture but it seems that there is some kind of milky thread like fungus coming out of the plants. Anyone know what that is?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats some good lookin HC! Nice little tank.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey bbt23

Where did you get your finnex planted + 16"?

I noticed the price on Canadian Pleco is $80 plus shipping $10.

Total of $90 and then tax on top of that.

Is that what you payed roughly??

I see amazon prices for $61.

Just wondering where you got yours.

Looks like the light really works by your HC growth.


----------

